# Plants for Angelfish Tank



## LaurenK

I'm curious if anyone could suggest some plants that would go well with a community Angelfish tank. I read that the sword plant is native to the Angelfish so there are some of those already in our 110 gallon tank but I'd like different types that would look nice. We have three pieces of driftwood in the middle of the tank as well that will be covered with java moss. Thanks.


----------



## navigator black

I like tall grasslike plants to go with wild-type striped angels - the camouflage fits. In the wild, there are lots of lily-pads above some angel habitats, and the vertical stripes on a wild angel blend fantastically with the long stems coming up from the bulbs in the bottom. 
I don't know what angels you have - domestic breeder forms have generally lost the pretty pattern that shows with straight, vertical plants. Still, the fish look good in tall straight lines.


----------



## LaurenK

navigator black said:


> I like tall grasslike plants to go with wild-type striped angels - the camouflage fits. In the wild, there are lots of lily-pads above some angel habitats, and the vertical stripes on a wild angel blend fantastically with the long stems coming up from the bulbs in the bottom.
> I don't know what angels you have - domestic breeder forms have generally lost the pretty pattern that shows with straight, vertical plants. Still, the fish look good in tall straight lines.


I'm pretty sure my Angels are domestic. I got them from my LFS. I have two black marbles, one gold, one koi, one silver and one halfback/smoky. I like the lily pad idea but not quite sure where I'll be able to find them. Will have to do some research.  I was thinking about adding some Hatchet Fish. Will the lily pads be OK with them since they're top tank swimmers? I read that the Hatchet Fish like some cover on top. Anyone agree with this?

My tank is a 110 high so some tall grass plants would probably look awesome in it. Thank you!


----------



## susankat

Look for vals, and also you can get nymphea lilies, there are several types. Not pond lilies. Most places that sell plants online will have a few species of them. You can also check aquabid for them. Several good sellers there.


----------



## LaurenK

susankat said:


> Look for vals, and also you can get nymphea lilies, there are several types. Not pond lilies. Most places that sell plants online will have a few species of them. You can also check aquabid for them. Several good sellers there.


Thank you for your suggestions. I like both of your plant ideas. I think the vals would look awesome in the back of my tank. I'll have to checkout aquabid. I haven't bought fish, plants, etc. online yet but that might be something to do since I'm sick of my LFS.


----------



## williemcd

I bought 4 jungle vals about 3 months ago.. Now I'm giving them away!.. Some of the leaves are over 5 feet long!.. My vals in 2 - 155's are striking with the Angels weaving themselves thru the foliage. Bill


----------



## FishFlow

Steam plants are a good alternative to Vals. And they can be trimmed to the height you want without destroying the plant. I have a variaty of plants with my angels, and they don't seem to mind any of them.


----------



## jrman83

You can cut the leaves on Vals no problem. Crypt Balansae is another good one, Vesuvious, just about any Ludwigia,.....bunch out there. I think you just want quite a bit of stuff with good vertical height. Plants don't break up territory disputes if the plants are not up where they mostly hang out.


----------



## LaurenK

jrman83 said:


> You can cut the leaves on Vals no problem. Crypt Balansae is another good one, Vesuvious, just about any Ludwigia,.....bunch out there. I think you just want quite a bit of stuff with good vertical height. Plants don't break up territory disputes if the plants are not up where they mostly hang out.


I didn't really think about the plants having to do with territory. Thanks. I just wanted tall plants because the tank is so high it would look funny with just bottom plants. Now, just have to write down everyone suggestions and go to my LFS to see what I can find. Thank you all for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------

